# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Футбол:  международный язык (По анг. - Football!)

## Matroskin Kot

Мы с Олей уже говорили немножко про эту тему.  Она loco за Локо, а я за Хартс.  Кстати, Оль, ты слышала последние результаты?  Мы одержали победу над Ренджерс 4-2!  Я был в шоке! 
Отзовитесь!  Жители Мастер-Рашн, вы за какой клуб и почему?   
What's your favorite football (not gridiron football) team and why?  
[Edit in red]

----------


## Оля

> Мы с Олей уже говорили немножко на эту тему.  Она болеет за Локо, а я за Хартс.  Кстати, Оль, ты слышала последние результаты?  Мы одержали победу над Ренджерс 4-2!  Я был в шоке! 
> Отзовитесь!  Жители Мастер-Рашн, вы за какой клуб и почему?

 О*б*зовитесь - это немного другое..   ::  
Неужели кто-то в Шотландии может Ренджерс победить?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

[quote=Оля] 

> Мы с Олей уже говорили немножко на эту тему.  Она болеет за Локо, а я за Хартс.  Кстати, Оль, ты слышала последние результаты?  Мы одержали победу над Ренджерс 4-2!  Я был в шоке! 
> Отзовитесь!  Жители Мастер-Рашн, вы за какой клуб и почему?

 О*б*зовитесь - это немного другое..   ::  
Неужели кто-то в Шотландии может Ренджерс победить?   :: [/quote:2fzpn16u] 
Селтик может. Он мой любимый Спартак даже выбил  ::  . 
P.S. К сожалению, кроме Рейнджерс, Селтика и Хартса больше шотландских клубов я не знаю...хотя что-то ещё слышал про Абердин.

----------


## Vadim84

> What's your favorite football (not gridiron football) team and why?

 Arsenal FC has been my favorite club since 1998. Don't know why. It just happened so. I watched a few Arsenal games on ESPN in 1998, saw Dennis Bergkamp was part of the team, and became an Arsenal fan.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  What's your favorite football (not gridiron football) team and why?   Arsenal FC has been my favorite club since 1998. Don't know why. It just happened so. I watched a few Arsenal games on ESPN in 1998, saw Dennis Bergkamp was part of the team, and became an Arsenal fan.

 That's a good choice.  I'm not a fan, but I like Arsenal.  They have a great tradition, and a reputation for very precise, high-quality football. 
I can't explain why I like Hearts, exactly, except that I saw them on TV once in their derby versus Hibernian.  Not only did I love Hearts, but I hated Hibs, which makes me a Jambo through and through.  ::

----------


## Оля

I understand Dennis Bergkamp, he hated the airplanes too! He is an allied soul for me!!   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> I understand Dennis Bergkamp, he hated the airplanes too!

 Well, the "non-flying Dutchman" may have retired but he probably still hate*s* flying. Actually, I don't like flying either.   

> He is an allied soul for me!!

 He's your kindred spirit you mean  ::

----------


## Оля

Vadim, это писал не Матроскин!   ::   
(Он бы не написал "allied soul"   ::  )

----------


## Vadim84

Oops, I forgot to change "Matroskin Kot" into "Оля". You see, I opened the "post a reply" page in offline, pressing the "quote" button near the first post of the topic. It's more convenient for me since I have a dial-up Internet connection (through a dial-up modem). I'm not sure our foreign friends have any idea what a dial-up connection is  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я за VIF - V

----------


## DDT

Soccer! Pfff!
 Why don't you play a real man's game Aussie Rules Football? Yeah that's right, once you have picked up that ball with your hands and booted the piss out of it you will never go back "soccering" the ball along the ground.  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 5123523473 A real Mans game 
Don't worry about these little tiffs. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 6835648359 
If you are learning English this might be worth a watch Vidoe with subtitles

----------


## Оля

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]я за VIF - V

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Soccer! Pfff!
>  Why don't you play a real man's game Aussie Rules Football? Yeah that's right, once you have picked up that ball with your hands and booted the piss out of it you will never go back "soccering" the ball along the ground.

 Fine, but you didn't answer the question!  What's your favorite (non-gridiron) football team, and why?  If you prefer Aussie Rules, tell us about it! 
Edit: PS - "Soccer" is not a verb!   ::

----------


## DDT

The fourth link I posted explains the field and rules in detail.  
I like it because there is no feeling like your foot feels when punting the ball as hard as you can and then watching it fly through the sky. Plus it is fast to watch ....not like Gridiron which stops and starts.  
PS Soccering the ball (kicking the ball before picking it up), though legal is sort of frowned upon. Yeah, we use it as a verb!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля][quote="kalinka_vinnie":3grash7w]я за VIF - V

----------


## Scrabus

> Зенит - тот российский клуб, за который я болею   
> ВИФ - Тот норвежский клуб, за который я болею

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Дякую!   ::

----------

